# Sub In Petawawa Pembroke Ontario



## RayGauthier (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi there.
I am in Petawawa and Pembroke I have two snow plow truck's and is ready to help anyone in the area out.

Just e mail me and I will send a truck out to help you.
:salute:


----------

